# Saw Dogs



## cat-face timber (Apr 16, 2012)

I saw a episiode of Saw Dogs, it was very interesting.
I am not into carving, but these guys sure knew how to do it.
Amazing work!!

It is nice to see a guy that knows how to use a saw.


----------



## saw dog (Apr 17, 2012)

That would be Me times two.


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 17, 2012)

saw dog said:


> That would be Me times two.



Are you the guy that is on that show?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I saw that show a few times. I watched a few episodes too. I enjoyed that show even though I'm not into carving all that much also.


Shane


----------



## Winchester356 (Apr 22, 2012)

Is this channel on dish network? Cant seem to find it?


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 23, 2012)

Winchester356 said:


> Is this channel on dish network? Cant seem to find it?



I have Direct TV and I think it was on Discovery.


----------

